# I had an interesting conversation today



## zadiac (18/10/14)

//start rant

So, today I was at the Lion Farm near Heilbron with some friends and an elderly lady (smoker) sitting at the table we were at the time told me that her doctor told her to get off the vaping as it is more harmful than cigarettes! Can you believe that a doctor would say that to someone? 

I told her to get another doctor because the one she has will cause her death. I explained everything that I've learned about vaping up to now and told her to join this forum and do some googling and get informed and then go tell her doctor to stuff it. 

We had a lengthy discussion on the topic and at the end she said that my arguments made more sense than the doctor's after I explained about PG and VG and how the whole process of vaping works. Maybe she'll go back to vaping because she's back on stinkies at the moment. Apparently she vaped for two months when the doctor told her to get off it. 

I was just shocked that her doctor could be so uninformed.

//end rant

I defended the vaping community heavily today...lol 

Here I am with two Caracal (rooikat) babies at the lion farm

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## hands (18/10/14)

sigh............ lets hope she get back on track. i haven't had a chat to someone that's gone back to smoking after two months of vaping. i am curios though, how long does it take for the bad stuff to come back like the smokers cough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (18/10/14)

I think it will be back soon.


----------



## Andre (18/10/14)

Well done, fellow vaper.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/10/14)

Well done @zadiac!

There is so mush misinformation being spread around these days, people will believe any crap, especially when it comes from a quack! Great work on setting the record straight, each informed person is at least one more life saved.

and.... Those kitties are awesome, what a privilege to be able to be close to such beautiful animals

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (18/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Well done @zadiac!
> 
> There is so mush misinformation being spread around these days, people will believe any crap, especially when it comes from a quack! Great work on setting the record straight, each informed person is at least one more life saved.
> 
> and.... Those kitties are awesome, what a privilege to be able to be close to such beautiful animals



By the way....I'm @zadiac, not @Zodiac......lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/10/14)

zadiac said:


> By the way....I'm @zadiac, not @Zodiac......lol


Ah crap 

My bad.... I ficks it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## huffnpuff (18/10/14)

One thing I've noticed about modern day doctors (GP's in general) is that they don't keep up to date and they stick with what Big Pharma is telling them to push. A simple case in point, I was quite shocked when a doctor told my wife to stay away from aspirin (She has no blood or ulcer issues) and to always use paracetamol because it aspirin is poison and paracetamol is MUCH safer.
<Begin RANT>
B*llSh*t!!! Having a friend almost die from this stuff, I did some digging a few years ago into this. Here's a little info on a real silent killer in your home.

Paracetamol outranks EVERY over-the-counter drug for reported poisonings. The reason being the dosage gap between functional effectiveness and overdose is very narrow. The liver is especially under very high risk when using Paracetamol.

Some old but still relevant stats from Wikipedia as the situation hasn't changed much:
_In __England and Wales__ an estimated 41,200 cases of paracetamol poisoning occurred in 1989 to 1990, with a mortality of 0.40%. It is estimated that 150 to 200 deaths and 15 to 20 liver transplants occur as a result of poisoning each year in England and Wales.[66] Paracetamol overdose results in more calls to __poison control centers__ in the US than overdose of any other pharmacological substance, accounting for more than 100,000 calls, as well as 56,000 emergency room visits, 2,600 hospitalizations, and 458 deaths due to acute liver failure per year_

Funny how Paracemol causes thousands of deaths worldwide *per year* and yet there still isn't a single case of directly linked to vaping eliquid. This may eventually come after long exposure, I guess, but we vapers know that the pros still outweigh the risks/cons when compared to ciggies, paracetamol users don't because as the Panado ad goes...."*It's the GP's choice*".

So, who's BS'ing who?
<Here endeth the rant>

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (18/10/14)

Congrats and thanks for defending vaping @zadiac. Solid support for our community!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA (19/10/14)

I'm glad to say that our favourite doctor also now our client .. medical aid vape rates of course .. 

Seriously though, please make a point of discussing vaping with your GP, they are as much in the dark as anyone else about electronic cigarettes.
Make sure your GP notices the improvement in your health and understands unequivocally where its coming from. 
A GP's opinion is highly respected in our society and he has access to loads of historical medical research material to compare with, yours in fact..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Matuka (19/10/14)

Wouldn't it be great if our medical aid schemes paid for our vaping supplies? Reo here I come...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JakesSA (19/10/14)

At this point I'd settle for the medical aid actually paying for medical bills ..

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (19/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> I'm glad to say that our favourite doctor also now our client .. medical aid vape rates of course ..
> 
> Seriously though, please make a point of discussing vaping with your GP, they are as much in the dark as anyone else about electronic cigarettes.
> Make sure your GP notices the improvement in your health and understands unequivocally where its coming from.
> A GP's opinion is highly respected in our society and he has access to loads of historical medical research material to compare with, yours in fact..


I did exactly that....visited my GP with a Reo. Showed him how it worked and discussed the health effects. Fortunately he is all clued up - when I told him at the start that I vape, he immediately said it is far far better than smoking.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

